

StackOverflow Podcast #27 - Interview with Alex Ohanian and Steve Huffman - twampss
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2008/10/podcast-27/

======
spiralhead
I almost threw up after 20 minutes of talking about the reddit alien.

------
henning
I love StackOverflow, but for the love of god Joel and Jeff need to learn to
not talk over each other.

